# Riley in Agility



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I took Riley for an evaluation by a prof. trainer to see about starting agility training. We had a lot of fun and Riley did sooo good :whoo: But mom did not do so good :frusty: 

I was truly amazed watching Riley with a professional and how fast he picked up everything but then when it came time for mom to work him he stunk... or should I say it was mom who stunk. I could handle all the basics but had a hard time with some of the new stuff and of course sit stay. 

The trainer did end up passing us and told me Riley is a very smart dog and feels he would be great in agility.

Here's my question, I could start Riley in beginner agility next Tuesday or I could take an agility prep class that starts in a couple of weeks. The agility prep course works more on control, targeting, sit stay and start on some equipment. My feel is that taking the prep course would help me learn more about training but I almost feel like I would be holding Riley back but then agian how good would he really be if I need more work myself. I want to make sure I do the right thing does anyone have any advise?

I have also started Monte in Obedience 1 and he is doing really great, I think taking these classes again with Monte is also going to help me be a better trainer. Riley is the first dog I have ever tried to train, I am thankful he has been so easy and eager to learn and hope we can continue to learn together.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I wish I had some advice for you, but I'm in the same boat! Maddie will be starting agility class in a few weeks, and I'm the one who is worrying how to keep up. I watch my neighbor put her Aussies through agility competition, and I can't figure out how she memorizes the course each time. I'm afraid I will be the one holding the dog back. I guess Amanda is the best to ask, as she has Dora in agility and has alot of experience.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I want to know more about this too, so will be watching this thread.

I'd say go for the prep classes as they certainly can't hurt and will likely help YOU out a lot.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I would go for the prep course first. The more comfortable you are with the equipment the easier it will be for Riley. Have lots of fun.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have no advice Leeann. But I wanted to say congrats to you and Riley!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Has Riley had obeidence before? I thought I remember you doing obedience and generally puppy. A lot of what our training club's prep course is just getting verbal control over your dog and teaching your dog to read your body language... if the prep class is like that and you have done obedience, you could probably skip it. However, if you can get Riley to run with you and stay with you offleash, I would say agility will get frustrating. Remember you have to remain more interesting than the other people with treats, dogs, junk on the floor, etc!

Level I of agility is more about your dog- thank goodness! Teaching your dog how to do the obstacles. This is where you want to pick a word for each obstacle, learn the basic handling moves, etc.

If you could, could you take the first class and drop it if it isn't for you? I have done this a few times.

Just wait, you looking like the class dunce will happen soon enough! Lets just say I have done this plenty of times!!! Although my girlfriend always seems to some how fall over an obstacle... which I have yet to do <probably my first trial!> The last time, she literally wasnt paying attention and looking at her dog and ran into the table and fell over it. We all thought for sure, she had to break her leg.... thank goodness she is such a klutz... anyone else would have had a broken bone for sure!

I am excited that you passed too! These little dogs are absolutely brillant. If you know what a MACH is... there is now a havanese with a MACH3. I got to see him run at the AKC Agility Nationals this spring.... it was amazing! Dora and I have a lot of work ahead of us!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well it looks like fate has stepped in and taken charge of which class we are going to be taken. When I went on line to check the start date of the prep course it had been pushed out till the end of Aug. I do not want to wait that long so beginner agility here we come. Now I just have to call to see which class (Tues or Thurs) will be better for us.

After feeling under the weather and spending most of the day on the couch with my boys yesterday I woke up this morning and started working with Riley.
I took all the advise the trainer had given me and told Riley thats it we are going to learn sit and stay if it takes all day.. I am proud to report it only took 10 min to get him to stay sitting a whole 20 sec. I keep going back to work with him through the day and I can now actually walk 4-5 steps backwords before I release him :cheer2: 
I know it does not sound like a lot but I have not been able to do this for the longest time so it is HUGE to me.

Amanda yes Riley has taken obedience classes and does o.k. with loose leash walking, a little bit harder when off leash but the trainer was more concerned with his non wanting to sit stay. Riley does get distracted more when off leash but he knows what he is suppose to do and always returns back when he realizes he was distracted. I'm sure I will have a lot of frustrating days to come, I will keep that advise in mind and hopefully it will make it easier for me. Hopefully I will not be too much of a klutz and start falling over things myself LOL.

Thank you everyone for your support. I will keep you updated as we go and I hope you dont mind Amanda I may have a few questions along the way.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leann,
Awesome! You will have to let us know how class goes. Bring the questions on!!! I love when people are active with dogs normally known for companionship! They are so smart and love this playing too. It also builds a great relationship with you and your dog.

Just do short training sessions of sits and down stays. Build them up gradually. If he breaks, go back and put him in a stay in the exact spot so he understands that he has to stay there and stay close. Then gradually back up and make sure you set him up to succeed- don't over do it. Dora still has this issue if you saw my agility practice videos. She likes to anticipate. A friend told me I was getting too far away from the table and this causes Dora to want to play too. 

We do this every morning before I go to work. I grab my little bag of treats and put Dora in different spots. Have a release word seperate from your praise- that wil help.

Just get to practicing so you have a heads up on your problem area!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leeann,

You will be just fine! Kohana and I just started Agility III tonight and she is doing so well! We started in Puppy Agility the first of this year and yes I hold her back as I am not the most coordinated person. My husband comes every week to watch and laughs at me and knows Kohana is capable of so much more, but we are a team now and I feel really good when she does well and we connect with one another. Go get them! I am very excited for you and listen to the trainer and watch and you'll pick it up! 

Libby & Kohana :biggrin1:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*NO advice but*

wanted to say 'great job!!' eace: 
Trish


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's so exciting, Leeann! I've been pretty lax lately, although my guys never get a treat without some command being given. They'll stay, but depending on their excitement level and what else is going on around them, it can be a little tough to stay for more than a few seconds. Like Amanda said, though, I always make sure to finish off on a good note, getting them to succeed in whatever it is I ask of them.

Maybe this will inspire me to do more with them. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great job Leeann. Good boy Monte. Good luck with the agility Riley and Leeann.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

well we signed up for Thursday night, there were no dogs in the tues. class and only 2 dogs so far for thurs. Riley makes 3 so they may push the class off another week to see if they can get more to join I will find out tomorrow. Now the big question will be whom is training the class. They have 2 agility trainers and with my luck we will get Carolyn Barney and if we do I probably will be the class klutz knowing all she has accomplished. You can read about her on Dogs of Course.
It would actually be a pleasure to have her as our trainer. I wonder if she has seen a havanese in agility yet??

http://www.dogsofcourse.com/carolyn.htm

Amanda, I did notice if I worked with Riley for too long he started to get agitated with me and wanted to do something more fun so we dance or spin after each session now. 
Missy Monte almost has the spin going, next time we see you I will hopefully having both boys spinning for you. LOL

Yea for Libby and Kohana Agility III boy thats a ways off for us, I am just hoping to get through this first class then we will see whats next.

Thank you everyone for your support and who knows maybe we may see each other competing some day so Marj get you bum moving and join in the fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
She has lots of accomplishment and hey, if there is a small class, you get a lot more personal attention. Some of the people in my training class, have dogs with MACHs so I know all about messing up with the best of them! However, we all have fun and in this heat, we get a great workout. Well if she went to Nationals this year outside of Columbus, there were 3 Havanese competing that I was able to watch. Lets just say I was going WOW :jaw: the entire time. I came home and took Dora outside to play immediately!

I will be in LA soon so anyone who gets a Eukanuba invite (at least for the next year thanks to the scary pet laws out there) can come stay at my little tiny place <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley had his first class tonight and we had a BLAST. We did get Carolyn as our trainer and there are only 4 dogs in the class, all big but Riley. We have a Black Lab, a Pit Bull :fear: and one other big girl not sure what kind she is.

The first 1/2 hr was just talking about agility and demonstration of some of the equipment. My impatient little boy just laid at my side crying and wining the whole time, he hates to sit still. Then he finally was able to do some work, the trainer wanted to see our sits & downs and we learned how to stretch, I did not know spinning was a form a stretching Riley loves to spin..

The real fun came when we got to start using the equipment, we did the tire, a board & the tunnel tonight. Riley being his nosy self had no fear of anything went right through the tire, walked on the board and ran through tunnel before I could even get to the other end. The trainer laughed at him and said to me I want you to drop your leash and just point and see if he does it and sure enough Riley was so happy to please and have fun he went running right through everything :cheer2: . Such a good boy.

Amanda I can so see how this can get addicting, but I did remind myself on the way home, today was easy next week could be a different story and we will have frustrating days.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
That is so awesome! It gets annoying being the only little guy when it comes to changing all the jump heights <BG> but the little dogs seem to know their body better and pick up on everything right away!

I am glad you had a fun night. Streching the dog out is a good way to get them ready. I mean think about all the hard work they have to do and imagine just sitting on the couch and someone making you suddenly run an agility course for an hour.

I think the small class will be good because you will get a lot of individual attention. Also don't be afraid to do things or small little tricks with Riley if he gets too bored. I can sit and listen and I will have Belle (who gets bored and finds trouble too easily!) roll over and we do quick sits and downs while we wait our turn to run.

You will have bad days, Riley will have bad days, etc but it is absolutely amazing when you click!!! I am so excited for you and it makes me think about when we were first getting started and I was amazed at how Dora just knew what to do when I said the wrong obstacle! They key off your body so much!!!

Is this a weekly class?

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda yes this is a weekly class. Monte goes on Wed. for Obedience then Riley on Thurs. for Agility.
How did you start your training? Did you do clicker training? Riley started in clicker then verbal and finally hand signals. He is great at all 3 but he truly loves the clicker. Every time I pick the clicker up Riley comes running, even if I don’t use it and just have it on my wrist he seems to pay more attention to me, it’s almost like putting on your hat before you go to work LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora likes the clicker but a little too much. She kind of loses it because she can't think straight if she knows a treat is right there! So I really only use the clicker for advance work. Like in Rally, I taught her to back up 3 steps with me using the clicker. I use a marker word "yes" instead. I know the clicker is more precise, etc. But I am not good with timing with it. I get so caught up in training and myself with agility, I am don't think I could handle one more thing!!!

Well sounds like you are getting as absorbed as I am. Right now, just to prove I don't have a life- On Tuesday, Dora does weave pole and teeter training. My maltese is advanced obedience. On weds, Dora and Belle both have agility for an hour each, Thursday, Dora takes Open Obedience and then we go to the aglity building and practice. Friday, is run thru- If they have agility, I do agility, and if not, we go play in obedience. Then I do short little sessions at home! I don't have the agility equipment or a yard anymore so I really have to go to the training club for any agility practice.

This weekend, we are going to Dayton for a dog show and I am staying there with some friends. Not agility  but obedience and rally. It should be fun because half the people in the ring with me, are club members (sigh- I am really really going to miss this group of training buddies)

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope you are having a great time this weekend Amanda.

It's too bad you are not staying in OH, my sister lives in Kettering and we are driving out next year to visit. We could have gotten the kids together for some fun.

I'm sure it will be hard leaving all your training friends. Hopefully there will be a place you can go to at your new home to train and meet some new friends.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Work really hard in rally and when you get enough MACH points, you will get an invite to the Eukanuba Show (the top 5 pointed of each breed get an invite) and you can stay with me in Los Angeles <BG> I can't imagine the pressure of that show actually!

(I had a Dora brag but I started a new post)

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL, I wish, we still have a lot of training before we can even begin to think about shows but who knows maybe someday.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I had started something like this on another thread in the Agility section but how high do some of the hav's jump. Is it a height based thing or for distance?? It would be very cool to see a show and catch a glimpse of the action.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, that is awesome!!! I'm so happy Riley had so much fun and was quite good at it naturally. Wow! 

Amanda, do you think there is an age when it's a bit 'late' to start Agility? I can't seem to get off my butt about it and with this being summer, I just hate doing any activity outdoors for very long, let alone run around agility with Ricky! lol I was hoping to join a club nearby in Sept. He's one now and very lively so I doubt it's going to be a problem, it's just the obedience part I'm wondering about. lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj Riley is 1.5 years old and I am just starting with agility, he has had obedience training already also.
Most training centers will not let you start agility till your dog is 9 months and even at that age they are very limited with what equipment they are allowed on. The trainer I have said she likes dogs to be at least 14 months before they can use all the equipment in agility so I am actually happy I waited.

Oh and guess what my school just announced today... starting in Sept. they will be having classes for Free Style dancing hmmm wonder if one of my guys might like to give it a try. I think Amanda is rubbing off on me before you know it I will be at class every night of the week LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj.- I assume you are talking about the dog-One of my good friends started with her rescue this year- he is 8 years old! Otherwise, I know a handler that is 67 and she can outrun me any day!!!!

Leeann-it all happens so fast! Pretty soon you will be going to shows! Trust me, at first it seems like it takes forever and you are so far behind just wait, a few months go by and you feel like you have been doing it forever. I helped a beginner tonight and she said to me, my dogs will never be doing the things you are doing.... 2 years ago Dora took puppy class in the fall and I had no idea about all the competitions (and "dog psycho's") out there and now I am definetly one of them!

Agility jumps for AKC are height based. The judge measures your dog at the withers to determine what height you jump. The current regulations if your dog is under 11'' it is 8 inch bars. Dora is 10 1/2 inches but she can easily clear higher jumps. I have ran her at 12'' in class before. Time is what is used to qualify you. They measure the course and determine what speed you dog should run it at based on the dogs jump height. I hope that makes sense so to answer your question-both measurements are used!

Amanda (who spent the night playing weaves and enterances!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, that is too funny! LOL _"Marj.- I assume you are talking about the dog-One of my good friends started with her rescue this year- he is 8 years old! Otherwise, I know a handler that is 67 and she can outrun me any day!!!"_

Guess I should have been clearer... I meant the dog's age! LMBO ound:

Freestyle sounds like loads of fun, but I'm not going to go there just yet. There was an article about it in our paper the other day and it's gaining popularity. I think Havs would make great dancers!

Leeann, it's great to hear your enthusiasm! I'm definitely going to try it out in the fall. My main concern used to be travelling, since both dogs would get very drooly and even throw up.... Sammy still isn't all good with it. But Ricky is o.k. now and we shouldn't have any problems getting to and from the center. Yaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Freestyle can be absolutely amazing! I love it but haven't played with it- lots of work! I have a friend with a BC that dabbles in it! Maybe eventually. I got my hands full right now and will probably take some training time off after the move. Gotta get Dora ready for the open ring and that is going to be a lot of work because she is not fond of the dumbbell. 

I sent off our entry form for our first agility trial! I am not expecting much but want her to get used to the commotion!

Amanda


----------

